# Truth!



## JLeonard (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## bauchjw (Feb 17, 2022)

Oh man! There is so much truth in that it hurts!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm one of the idiots who falls into the first category. . .Love it,  and will never change!

John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2022)

Pretty much sums it up! Good one Jim!

Ryan


----------



## texomakid (Feb 17, 2022)

Guilty


----------



## schlotz (Feb 17, 2022)

I resemble that remark


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 17, 2022)

Ooouch!!!


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## 912smoker (Feb 17, 2022)

Yep ,yep and more yep 

Jim please delete my wife from your contacts. 
Clearly the 2 of you have been in conversation 

Keith


----------



## kawboy (Feb 17, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> View attachment 526028


Yup, 100%!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 17, 2022)

TRUTH.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 17, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> View attachment 526020


Testfy!!!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 17, 2022)

Guilty as charged...on all counts.

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2022)

You mean we are supposed to have family pics?

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> You mean we are supposed to have family pics?
> 
> Ryan


WAAAY down near the bottom. 
Keep scrolling 

Keith


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 17, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Yep ,yep and more yep
> 
> Jim please delete my wife from your contacts.
> Clearly the 2 of you have been in conversation
> ...


If anything.....My wife has been talking to your wife! LOL. 
Jim


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 17, 2022)

Um… Your Honor let me explain….


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 17, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> View attachment 526028


True, but I'm not sure Omni Man is the best representation of a family man. (Watch _Invincible _on Amazon Prime.)


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 17, 2022)

Guilty and very impressionable.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 17, 2022)

Yep, Ain't it the truth!
I had to save this one.


----------

